# Landscaping Detached Garage Add-on



## smokey847 (Jul 23, 2011)

Recently enclosed what used to be a carport into a double garage. You can see in the photo that there was an existing plant holder, but I want to landscape from the corner to the door, and the same on the other side. Any suggestions? Would you use landscape timbers like before or just give it a natural edge? Also, what shrubs/flowers would you recommend? Thanks!


----------



## LauneLandscapes (Oct 30, 2009)

Is there a lot of shade? If so, I would suggest plants like Aucuba, Rhododendron, Laurel and Lady's Mantle.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

